# 2009 PuritanBoard Visitor Statistics



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 1, 2010)

Thought some might be interested in our Visitor Statistics for last year. They are compared to 2008 in the picture. The top line represents visitors in 2009 while the line below represents 2008 visitors.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 1, 2010)

Any idea what the spike correlates to? It looks like it's in mid/late March...


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 1, 2010)

Rich,

I thought the graph was a piece of modern art as would be displayed on "the Simpson's!"

It looks like two close layers except for a huge variant and dramatic swings late March/early April.

Any idea what this tells us?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't know what the spikes were from.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 1, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> Rich,
> 
> I thought the graph was a piece of modern art as would be displayed on "the Simpson's!"
> 
> ...


 
The stats below the graph are more descriptive---visits and new visits have increased since 2008, for example.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 1, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I don't know what the spikes were from.



I think that was the time I spent 24/7 on the PB.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 1, 2010)

Often when googling Reformed topics, PuritanBoard threads pop up. That's how I found this place.


----------



## baron (Jan 1, 2010)

Maybe visitors were trying to figure out if we celebrate Easter since it was on April 12.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 1, 2010)

austinww said:


> Often when googling Reformed topics, PuritanBoard threads pop up. That's how I found this place.


 
Haha, me too. I think I was listening to an Ergun Caner message at Liberty's chapel and the question of proper worship clothing came up. I looked it up and found the PB! What providence! And since then my theology has flipped drastically. 


Very interesting stats.


----------



## dudley (Jan 1, 2010)

austinww said:


> Often when googling Reformed topics, PuritanBoard threads pop up. That's how I found this place.



I found it the same way. I also believe that there is a great interest by many in what Protestantism means in the 21st century. It would be interesting to know how many visitors are non Protestants.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 1, 2010)

dudley said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> > Often when googling Reformed topics, PuritanBoard threads pop up. That's how I found this place.
> ...


 
Depends on how you define Protestant. A lot of modern "Protestant" Christianity hardly resembles any branch of historic Protestantism, but I'm sure we get a lot of non-Papist Christians.


----------



## dudley (Jan 1, 2010)

*non-Papist Christians*

Austin said: "Depends on how you define Protestant. A lot of modern "Protestant" Christianity hardly resembles any branch of historic Protestantism, but I'm sure we get a lot of non-Papist Christians."

I agree with Austin, I find many cradle Protestants do not understand what it means to be a Protestant and do not appreciate our Protestant heritage. I do believe that many ex Roman catholics who become Protestants left roman catholicism out of disalusionment and by searching discovered the truth of the doctines of the Protestant Reformation. I think we become the non -papist christians and become more staunchly Protestant in the process. While 15 million ex roman catholics in the United staes are now Protestants another 15 million former Roman catholics who are now unaffiliated are searching and I tend to believe many of our visitors might be in that category. It is why I cretaed the post" Why Catholics become Calvinists" and I am still hoping other ex roman catholics on the PB will post there testimony of faith for vistors who are searching and for them to read.


----------



## Ruby (Jan 1, 2010)

LOL! It seems I joined on April 3. Perhaps that explains it?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 1, 2010)

The enormity of that spike in the latter half of March is truly intriguing!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 1, 2010)

I would venture to say that whatever caused that spike almost certainly has to be Bawb related. Who else amongst has so many fans?!


----------



## Andres (Jan 1, 2010)

what was going on in the world of reformed theology during that time? something had to send visitors to the site for _some _reason. Someone should look in the archives and see what prominent topics were being discussed. 

Or....perhaps a more populare website linked to PB during that time. that would send lots of visitors here. What is a highly visited Christian website/blog that could have linked to PB?


----------



## P.F. (Jan 2, 2010)

That shape of spike makes it look like the PB was featured on some even more popular website. SemperFi could figure it out in Google Analytics by creating a short range that includes at least the first day or two of the spike and then identifying what was the leading referring page during that time period.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 2, 2010)

PCFLANAGAN said:


> That shape of spike makes it look like the PB was featured on some even more popular website. SemperFi could figure it out in Google Analytics by creating a short range that includes at least the first day or two of the spike and then identifying what was the leading referring page during that time period.


 
#1 source on Apr 1 was Direct Traffic.


----------



## Berean (Jan 2, 2010)

44 visits from people searching 'Beth Moore'. I hope they found an answer here.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## py3ak (Jan 2, 2010)

The spike on April 1st was almost certainly due to people looking for an April Fool's hoax. We've had some big, impressive ones in the past - so big and impressive they're seared into everyone's memory with a blend of fondness and anguish - which is why they no longer work.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 2, 2010)

py3ak said:


> The spike on April 1st was almost certainly due to people looking for an April Fool's hoax. We've had some big, impressive ones in the past - so big and impressive they're seared into everyone's memory with a blend of fondness and anguish - which is why they no longer work.


 
Of coarse. That must be it. Now I'll be able to sleep tonight. 

BTW, did you figure this out on your own or was the data analyzed by the Bat Computer?


----------



## py3ak (Jan 2, 2010)

The Bat Computer is merely an engram of Bruce Wayne's mind, so as to be able to work on more than 10 problems at a time - in other words, there is no substantive difference.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 3, 2010)

I know why there was a spike that day. That was the day "Herald" (Bill Brown) wore walking shorts to the PB - plaid ones, I think. With that Arnold Stang-like body of his, I think a lot of girls checked in so they could have a look-see. Hence, the spike.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 3, 2010)

You guys are going to create another spike talking about the old spike...


----------

